# microsoft optical mouse not working



## des445 (Apr 23, 2007)

i have the usb attached, but my mouse is not working, could someone pls help out ASAP?


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

try going into device manager and see if it is enabled by right clicking

control panel>add hardware...see if it gets it going


----------



## des445 (Apr 23, 2007)

no luck, its still not working, any other suggestions?


----------



## Kantankerous (Apr 18, 2007)

Since it's an optical mouse check to see if the laser "eye" is lit under the mouse. If not then you know that the mouse isn't even getting power.

Try switching to another USB port.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

He didn't ask you if it isn't working---He asked you to check it in device manager---Have you done that?


----------

